# ToC -- The Battle for GC



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

So the GC picture is coming into focus. Here is the top 10 through stage 5:

1 David Zabriskie (USA) Garmin - Barracuda 0:35:59 
2 Jens Voigt (Ger) RadioShack-Nissan 0:00:23 
3 Tejay Van Garderen (USA) BMC Racing Team 0:00:34 
4 Robert Gesink (Ned) Rabobank Cycling Team 0:00:39 
5 Andrew Talansky (USA) Garmin - Barracuda 0:00:48 
6 Peter Velits (Svk) Omega Pharma-Quickstep 0:00:49 
7 Maarten Tjallingii (Ned) Rabobank Cycling Team 0:00:52 
8 Luke Durbridge (Aus) Orica GreenEdge Cycling Team 0:01:01 
9 Thomas Danielson (USA) Garmin - Barracuda 0:01:07 
10 Rory Sutherland (Aus) UnitedHealthcare Pro Cycling Team 0:01:10

I don't anticipate big changes given the profile of today's stage to Big Bear Lake, but Saturday's profile of Mt. Baldy shows it will be the decisive day. It looks like it's going to come down to climbing legs, and that puts the focus on TVG, Talansky, Gesink and Tommy D. 

I'm pulling for Talansky, but Gesink wants to show he's back in his 2009-2010 form. Don't see TVG responding to accelerations on Mt. Baldy, especially if Tommy D works for Talansky. Tough one to call on GC. 

Predictions for GC???


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

what happened to wonderboy Pagan??


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

aclinjury said:


> what happened to wonderboy Pagan??


He is not a GC rider. He is a one-day Classics/sprinter.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

aclinjury said:


> what happened to wonderboy Pagan??


He's not a TT/Climber, he's a sprinter/classics rider.

He was never thought of as anyone that would even contend for the overall.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

I'd like to see Talansky take the overall. DZ can maybe keep it through Big Bear but I doubt he'll be able to keep up on Baldy. 

I say Talansky or TVG.



fornaca68 said:


> So the GC picture is coming into focus. Here is the top 10 through stage 5:
> 
> 1 David Zabriskie (USA) Garmin - Barracuda 0:35:59
> 2 Jens Voigt (Ger) RadioShack-Nissan 0:00:23
> ...


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Watching the Giro - but have to tune in for Mt. Baldy! Should be "epic"!


----------



## wtfbbq (Apr 5, 2012)

Sylint said:


> I'd like to see Talansky take the overall. DZ can maybe keep it through Big Bear but I doubt he'll be able to keep up on Baldy.
> 
> I say Talansky or TVG.


I was gonna ask where the love was for TVG but then saw this.

I'm pulling for TVG.

And Horner. He's so far back, maybe that will spur some fireworks.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

How about those Captain America helmets worn by garminbarricuda?


----------



## jmorgan (Apr 13, 2012)

That was Dave Zabriskie because he is the US National TT Champion, the rest of the team just had regular Garmin stuff.

I thought his kit was awesome and even better when he goes out and dominates the TT.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

I really wanted to see Horner repeat. I love the guy but he is kind of Schleck like; able to dominate in the mountains but lose the overall in the ITT.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

*Gesink-TVG-Danielson*

This is close right now but when it's over Gesink will have a decisive victory. 

I would like to see TVG win the overall. I would like to see a Garmin rider on the podium. I would like to see Chris Horner win the Saturday's stage. I would like to see Boonen win on Sunday.

That's all I ask


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i will go with gesink. he may not be able to get enough time, but i will pull for him.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

aclinjury said:


> what happened to wonderboy Pagan??


Is that short for Peter Sagan?


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Jens is gonna pull off an a**-whoopin' the likes of which we have never seen before. He'll show these young whippersnappers how to race. I just hope he doesn't hurt them too badly.
If Jens decides to show mercy and not win, I think Dave Z will hang on and win the overall. 

Btw, am I the only one that hates the Captain America tt kit?


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

burgrat said:


> Jens is gonna pull off an a**-whoopin' the likes of which we have never seen before. He'll show these young whippersnappers how to race. I just hope he doesn't hurt them too badly.
> If Jens decides to show mercy and not win, I think Dave Z will hang on and win the overall.
> 
> Btw, am I the only one that hates the Captain America tt kit?


Do you hate it because the recent movie or for a different reason? Because he's had it longer than that.

I personally think it's a pretty cool idea and kit.


----------



## peter584 (Aug 17, 2008)

There is no way DZ is going to hang on. I would bet on Gesink for GC, but VG and Danielson are right there, they just haven't really won when they need to. VG is super young though, tomorrow could advance his career. Horner is defiantly going for the stage win. It should be action packed.


----------



## erj549 (Jul 26, 2008)

Who the **** designed this parcours? This is the boringest thing I've ever seen. One dude almost wins 5 stages? And you leave it up to a single final stage to decide the whole goddam thing? God forbid you throw in a finish that isn't a flat sprint finish before the final stage. You could throw darts at a map and make a hell of a lot more interesting course layout.


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

Sagan certainly proved himself in the first 4 stages, very impressive (especially Stage 1, still wining despite a flat with 7 km to go!). He must like Cali - most total ToC stage wins, 2 overall green jerseys. Can't wait to see his career palmares of one day wins.

I'd love to see Zabriski take it this year, he's had 2nd enough times. Deserving guy.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Sylint said:


> Do you hate it because the recent movie or for a different reason? Because he's had it longer than that.
> 
> I personally think it's a pretty cool idea and kit.


I like Dave a lot, I just don't like that helmet. Looks goofy IMO. I should be so lucky to look that goofy though!


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Gesink.His TT result was a bigger surprise than the others up there and he's a great climber when he's on (which he appears to be). I suppose Horner's done. Even with his incredible rides last year he didn't take the kind of time he needs to.

Tim Duggan is the law.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Zabriskie will win.


----------



## ohvrolla (Aug 2, 2009)

erj549 said:


> Who the **** designed this parcours? This is the boringest thing I've ever seen. One dude almost wins 5 stages? And you leave it up to a single final stage to decide the whole goddam thing? God forbid you throw in a finish that isn't a flat sprint finish before the final stage. You could throw darts at a map and make a hell of a lot more interesting course layout.


I was thinking the same thing yesterday watching the Bear Lake stage. The time trial and Mt. Baldy are the only stages where someone can put time on the other riders. 

My guess is Gesink for overall.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

erj549 said:


> Who the **** designed this parcours? This is the boringest thing I've ever seen. One dude almost wins 5 stages? And you leave it up to a single final stage to decide the whole goddam thing? God forbid you throw in a finish that isn't a flat sprint finish before the final stage. You could throw darts at a map and make a hell of a lot more interesting course layout.


It would be hard to hit a random place on the map and end up with a more forsaken place than Bakersfield for the tt though. A whole state to pick from to show the world? Let's pick Bakersfield.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

burgrat said:


> I like Dave a lot, I just don't like that helmet. Looks goofy IMO. I should be so lucky to look that goofy though!


Gotcha. Oddly enough you never really heard much commentary on his kit, but this year people are talking about it and some even saying he stole it from the movie. So wanted to see.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

Creakyknees said:


> Zabriskie will win.


I hope so. Garmin is going to do their best to blow up the field on Baldy so it's either DZ or Talansky if Zabriskie can't hang on.


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

I see Garmin trying to create some chaos with the peleton and getting two of their top 3 riders out in front.. it will be tough since I don't see just one of the contenders getting away from everyone.


----------



## MTBAlex (Jul 24, 2006)

With, why is nbcsports still showing the Preakness crap and not ToC?


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

Great race today, props to the winner, nice to see him come back the way he has. Good to see the other guy climb well, was hoping more from the one guy, but when it's not there, it's not there! New talent was very impressive, ahh, Columbia, if you just didn't have such a bad rap. Just in case nobody wanted a spoiler!


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

MTBAlex said:


> With, why is nbcsports still showing the Preakness crap and not ToC?


Because they can collect more $$ for advertising during a horse race than a cycling race in the US. Same is true of fishing shows, rodeos, dog shows...


----------

